# WaKü Kosten



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*WaKü Kosten*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe hier schon öfter als "Gast" mir wichtige Informationen geholt, da die Community hier wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit ist. Deshalb hoffe ich das ich diesesmal auch ein paar experten erwische die mir helfen 

Hier meine Systemdaten
CPU: i5 3570k (OC auf 4,5 ghZ)
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake Frio OCK
GPU: 2 x HD 7970 Ghz Edition (Windforce x3)
Mainboard: Asus P8 Z77-V
RAM: EVO CORSA GEIL 1866MHz 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom BigTower
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 64 GB, 1 TB SSHD, 1 TB HDD
Netzteil: ?? Keine ahnung 1250 Watt soviel ich weiß ahja und Modular (was auch immer das ist ^^)

Doch nun zu meinen Fragen:
Was würde für dieses System eine Wasserkühlung Kosten? (Preisrahmen)
Sollte ich ein Hardware teil Auswechseln bevor ich WaKü? (Ist das System so in Ordnung) - will nämlich nicht geld für Kühlung der Graka ausgeben wenn ich dann in z. B. 1 Jahr "gezwungen" bin mir eine neue holen.
Bin ich mit fertig "Sets" von z. B. Alphacool gut aufgehoben?
Bringt eine Wasserkühlung generell einen "sooooo" starken Vorteil? (Kühlleistung)
Mommentan läuft mein CPU auf 83 Grad unter Prime mit der oben gennanten Taktung wie viel würd ich mit einer WaKü erzielen?
Kann/Sollte ich die GPU auch gleich WaKü?
Kann/Sollte ich die GPU auch übertakten mit einer WaKü?


Ich weiß das sind einige fragen ^^ hoffe trotzdem das mir hier einige Leute weiterhelfen können.

***EDIT***
Ein Freund hat mir mal vor einiger Zeit so eine WaKü zusammen gestellt: www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/1ee8b7c8c5f4602e36aad21d44792737

Was haltet Ihr davon? Er meinte Schlauch und Anschlüsse sind nur grob überschlagen.

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Kann keiner helfen?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Am besten verschiebt ein Mod mal dieses Thema in "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlung" Dort können dir die Leute bestimmt besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Also wenn du nicht weißt was modular ist, dann würde ich es mir noch gut überlegen ob du wirklich eine Wasserkühlung verbauen willst.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Danke für die antwort Chris ^^ Wenigstens mal etwas 
@XyZaaH nun nicht jeder ist allwissend auf die Welt gekommen, daher hatte ich gehoft mich hier informieren zu können, aber mit solchen antworten bringt man auch keinen weiter und das sollte auch nicht der Sinn eines Forums sein.  Wenn schon Kritik, dann bitte konstruktiv, mit einer erklärung was Modular bedeutet ist mir am ende mehr geholfen als mit so einer antwort. 

P. S. habe ich mir gut überlegt


----------



## XyZaaH (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

An sich war die Kritik konstruktiv gemeint, denn bei ner Wasserkühlung kann beim zusammenbauen eigentlich schon was schiefgehen, muss aber nicht. Deswegen habe ich aus deiner Aussage geschlossen dass du dich noch nicht so gut auskennst, und vielleicht noch keine Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen kannst. 
Modular heißt dass du die Kabel am Netzteil abnehmen kannst solange sie nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Ahh vielen dank, wieder was gelernt.

Ja da hast du richtig geschlossen, handelt sich um meine erste Wasserkühlung. Vorallem geht es mir darum den CPU "stark" zu übertakten daher würde ich gerne wissen ob die Grad so stark runtergehen wie man immer hört, leider finde ich hier zu meinem CPU nichts im netz.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, ist deine CPU aus der Ivy-Bridge Generation, welche generell folgende "Probleme" haben.
Der Chip ist nicht mehr mit dem Heatspreader wie noch bei Sandy-Bridge verlötet, weswegen sich der Wärmeübergang vom Chip zum Heatspreader deutlich verschlechtert hat.
Ich schätze mal, dass du nicht selbst Hand an dieses Problemchen legen willst (CPU-Köpfen etc.).
Zudem ist die Chipfläche kleiner, weswegen bei geringerer Fläche die gleiche Verlustleistung abfällt. Sprich die Wärmestromdichte ist höher. Dadurch ist der Chip generell heißer.
Insgesamt, ist der mögliche Einfluss auf die CPU-Temperaturen durch entsprechende Kühlung begrenzter als in der Vorgängergeneration, da der Wärmeübergang der Leitpaste die sich zwischen Heatspreader und Chip befindet den gesamten Wärmedurchgang stärker limitiert.
Dementsprechend nehme ich an, dass du sehr viel höhere Taktraten (du bist schon bei 83°C unter Prime) gar nicht fahren können wirst unabhängig von einer besseren Wärmeabfuhr (ab dem Heatspreader).
Hättest du nen Sandy-Bridge oder nen Haswell Refresh (Devil's Canyon) wäre das etwas anders.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Ja bin schon dauernd am überlegen ob ich mir nen i7 4790k holen soll, der lockt mich schon ziemlich, aber viele raten mir davon ab, da meiner wohl noch "2-3" Jahre reichen soll. 

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort deinerseits. Ich schließe daraus, das du mir erst einemal abrätst solange der Prozessor noch drin ist sehe ich das richtig? 

Hab mir mal dieses "Köpfen" angeschaut, in einem video auf Youtube hat jemand genau den selben CPU mit den selben werten (inkl. Grad anzahl) nach dem Köpfen war er bei 63 grad, das sind ja fast 20 unterschied. Kann da großartig etwas passieren? Hab leider mommentan keine möglichkeit mir das Video mit ton anzuschauen. 

Grüße


----------



## SquadLeader (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Das mit dem reichen ist so eine Sache, das einem die Leistung ausreicht heißt noch lange nicht dass das Ego damit befriedigt ist 

Klar kann beim Köpfen was passieren, wenn du was falsch machst ist die CPU über dem Jordan 
Aber wie bei fast allem am PC ist es mit etwas Geduld und einer richtigen Anleitung (zB Video) natürlich möglich.
Weiter will ich mich da aber noch nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich warte noch auf das nötige Zubehör, erst danach geht's meiner an den Kragen.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Sorry, 

Doppelpost. 

S. u.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Also hast du das in nächster Zeit auch vor?

Ist das wirklich so gang und gebe? Hab da noch nie von gehört und hab eigentlich (fast) immer alle Ohren offen wenns um leistungssteigerung geht.

Was genau braucht man dafür? Hab in dem vid nur ne Klinge und Paste gesehen ist das richtig? 

P.S. Ist das eine Spezielle paste?

Grüße


----------



## SquadLeader (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Die Methode die ich auch verwenden werde ist mit Klinge, vom Werkzeug her gesehen ist da eigentlich Schluss.
Als WLP verwende ich eine auf Flüssigmetallbasis. (Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra)

Ich werde den Heatspreader anschließend mit einer geringen menge Hitzebeständigen Silikon wieder festkleben, vorher allerdings noch Planschleifen.
Also kommt da noch feines Schleifpapier und eine Glasplatte als Unterlage hinzu.


----------



## jday (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Hay,
ich habe mir damals zum basteln für 70 EUR bei ebay eine gebrauchte Wakü ersteigert. 
( Magiccool 360 er Radi, Pumpe Thermaltake P40, Kupplungen, AGB) 

Dazu kamen :
Aquaero LT Steuerung,  welche ich kaum noch beachte 
Eine Aquastreampumpe die keinen Mehrwert gegenüber der Thermaltake bringt
Ein Kyros Delrin ( ganz passables Upgrade)

Gekühlt wurden damals:
AMD BE965 und 5850 , die ordentlich Abwärme erzeugten.

Heute kühle ich nen I7 .
Für die beiden Grafikkarten, die du angegeben hast, wird kein Fullcover Kühler geben, sofern es sich um : 
Array
handelt .


Was ich mit dem Post sagen will:

Du kannst von absolut günstig bis maßlos übertrieben , den Aufbau konzeptionieren.  Hier im Forum findest du gute Ansprechpartner und tolle Anleitungen.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Ja hast mich schon richtig verstanden, ich persönlich würde da nix ändern solange das System so läuft. Ganz ehrlich, mehr als 4,5 GHz braucht man doch eh nur für Benchmarkrekorde etc. Für Spiele dürfte das kaum eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Vegas1122 (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Also auf gut deutsch, es ist sinnvoller an diesem System so noch nix zu machen, erst wenn neue CPU und GPU drin ist hat es "richtig" Sinn?


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du vor allem die CPU damit kühlen wolltest.
Im Prinzip erst, wenn dein System in die Situation kommt, dass die CPU-Leistung die Systemleistung, etwa in Spielen, limitiert. Das wird noch länger nicht der Fall sein, zumal die meisten Spiele heute GPU-Limitiert sind.


----------



## Vegas1122 (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Passt zwar gerade nicht ins Thema, aber hat jemand eine Idee wie Lange das System noch auf High End brauchbar ist?


----------



## Backfisch579 (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Naja die Grakas sind noch in Ordnung, kommt drauf an wie gram hungrig die nächsten Spiele so werden und der CPU reicht auf jeden Fall noch, high end ist auch immer relativ. Einige definieren ein I7 5770k als low end weil sie einen 2 Sockel System haben um Videos zu rendern, der andere holt sich einen 500 Euro PC fürs Büro der dann für die anwendungsbereiche Office auch mehr als genug leistung hat.


----------



## Vegas1122 (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü Kosten*

Naja für mich bedeutet High End definitiv nicht ein Office PC ^^.

Rendern hab ich ehrlichgesagt auch noch nie gemacht. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum die Aktuellen Games auf "MAXIMALER" Grafikeinstellung zu spielen. Daher hat mich interessiert ob es sich mehr rentiert neue Hardware zu kaufen oder die alte mit einer Wakü zu unterstützen und dann vieleicht zu übertakten.


----------

